# Some New Pictures of Bailey and Burgundy!



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Steph's Molson thread reminded me that I haven't posted new pictures of my girls in forever...I'm constantly putting new pictures on my blog, but I always forget to actually post pictures ON the forum :doh:

So...here are some.

Here is Burg! I just got a new lens, so excuse the fact that most of these pictures are extreme close ups 








Bailey being pensive. I love it when she has this worried look on her face.








Crap. When are you going to stop buying new camera equipment?








Beautiful Bailey








Burg resting after her spay surgery. Let me tell you, keeping a 5 year old quiet after a spay is about A MILLION TIMES EASIER than a 6 month old puppy! OMG...she was a champion healer...








When will she play with me mommy?!








Bailey thinking again...








Burg








Such expressive eyes. 








Chewing her bone








My new favourite picture of Bailey.








Burg, sweet as ever.








Burg's nose


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Aww! What great pictures! You have two beautiful girls, Melissa!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Your girls are beautiful.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Awww I love them!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You have a couple of beautiful girls there and your new lens captures their moods perfectly. Bailey's zipper always make me smile.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aw! Love these girls!  The new lens looks great!!


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

what kind of camera and what kind of lens?

I'm looking into getting the Nikon D3000 but Im not sure yet...


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Great pics of your beautiful girls. I love the close-ups!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

I love nose close ups!

.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww.... I love them!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What pretty happy girls....great close ups.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Your girls are beautiful!! Love the pictures!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

i love close-up shots of goldens, I find it captures so much of their essence. your girls are just beautiful...


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations on moving into your new house- I am sure you will all love it- Your pictures are wonderful.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of beautiful dogs!!!
I love the black and whites


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Beautiful photos! I enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Okay, so, don't ever apologize for taking close ups of your girls. They are beauties and I love the b&w, even if it doesn't show off their colors. The first picture is breathtaking.

Nicely done.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks everyone for your compliments! I have a Nikon D90 - and the lens that those pictures were shot with it the 50mm 1.8D - VR 

I LOVE IT! Such great quality for a fairly inexpensive lens!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Great shots! Your girls are looking great and your photography is wonderful! I love seeing pictures of your girls! My boys like 'em too!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Your girls are gorgeous!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great pics of beautiful dogs!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Your girls are so pretty and so loved. : )


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

They are beautiful and sweet looking, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't know why I haven't posted in here yet, but... I LOVE THEEEEEEM!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Great pictures of your girls! They are both beautiful. I love closeups.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

absolutely beautiful dogs!


----------

